# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Giới thiệu Chùa Tam Bảo - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Địa chỉ: 323 Phan Chu Trinh, Đà Nẵng

Là tổ đình đầu tiên của Quảng Nam - Đà Nẵng và các tỉnh miền Trung, thuộc Phật giáo nguyên thủy (phái Nam Tông), xây dựng từ năm 1953 (Phật lịch 2056); kiến trúc chùa là sự kết hợp hài hòa phong cách Đông Nam Á và kiến trúc Việt Nam. Chùa có 5 tháp cao, mỗi tháp có một màu tượng trưng cho 5 màu của Phật Giáo. Tháp chùa là nơi cất giữ Xá lợi (Xương của Đức Phật). Tại chính điện chỉ thờ một Phật Tổ duy nhất với nhiều hình ảnh sinh động.


Trong chùa có bàn thờ bằng gỗ quý do Vua Thái Lan tiến cúng, 2 cây bồ đề được chiết từ cây bồ đề nơi Đức Phật đã đắc tạo. Chùa là nơi nhiều nhà sư, phật tử và du khách tham quan, nghiên cứu khi đến Đà Nẵng.

_Nguồn:danang_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## lienhe

hi vọng một lần dc đến

----------


## lunas2

nhìn đẹp và uy nghiêm.nhưng mới tôn tạo lại thì phải

----------


## Hunterist

Ở ĐN sao chưa đi chùa này lần nào nhỉ.nhìn như mới xây lại thì fai

----------


## sharing83

Đây là một ngôi chùa cổ kính đẹp tại Đà nẵng, các bạn đừng bỏ qua nhé

----------


## dung89

Nếu có dịp bảo sẽ ghé thăm chùa

----------

